# 2012 medicare physician fee schedule



## Rochelle Fillyaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone found the 2012 Medicare fee Schedule?  I am having a hard time finding. (for Florida)


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

Rochelle Fillyaw said:


> Has anyone found the 2012 Medicare fee Schedule?  I am having a hard time finding. (for Florida)



I don't believe it has been published yet.  It typically takes a while since Congress is haggling over the budget.


----------



## jchildress (Jan 9, 2012)

*Medicare fee schedule- Florida*

You can find the fees valid from 1/1/2012 through 2/29/2012 on this website (subject to change)

http://medicare.fcso.com/Data_files/index.asp


----------



## pajohnson (Jan 9, 2012)

*Medicare Fee Schedule 2012*

I am looking for the Indiana 2012 Physician fee Schedule....Where can I find this?

Thanks,
Patricia


----------



## ajs (Jan 9, 2012)

pajohnson said:


> I am looking for the Indiana 2012 Physician fee Schedule....Where can I find this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Patricia



Go to your local Medicare carrier website (I am in Washington so we have Noridian) I did find the same fee schedule for 2012 on that website.  Don't know who your local carrier is for Indiana, but they should have the same info.


----------



## dorene (Jan 10, 2012)

*2012 hcpcs fee schedule*

I am looking for the fee schedule for a new code J2150 (Mannitol) for medicare. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 10, 2012)

dorene said:


> I am looking for the fee schedule for a new code J2150 (Mannitol) for medicare. Any help would be appreciated.



See if this is what you're looking for.....


http://www.cms.gov/McrPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/01a17_2012ASPFiles.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## Rochelle Fillyaw (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much for all your help!!


----------

